# Gwynns island



## CTM68 (Apr 25, 2020)

Anybody know of a public fishing area on Gwynns Island?


----------



## Mergus (May 13, 2019)

Are you looking to put in, or a dock to fish from?


----------



## CTM68 (Apr 25, 2020)

Dock or land


----------



## Mergus (May 13, 2019)

There's not much around there. There's a small bulkhead at Winter Haven launch, and a small pier at New Point Comfort natural area. Both public.


----------



## CTM68 (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok, thanks for the info


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Mergus said:


> There's not much around there. There's a small bulkhead at Winter Haven launch, and a small pier at New Point Comfort natural area. Both public.


Go down to Haven Beach and fish of the rocks, best fishing area for me was all the way to the end and Aaron's beach which is at the end of the road past Ocean Research.


----------



## CTM68 (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks for the info. Definitely going to try those spots


----------

